

2048 for Chromecast (co-op multiplayer) - talklittle
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.talklittle.game2048cast.app

======
talklittle
Co-op multiplayer, as in you take turns. Admittedly that can make for a slow
game especially at the beginning.

Players can join/leave anytime during the game. When the last player leaves,
the game quits.

Hope to have time to make a side-by-side versus mode, as I can imagine that
being a lot of fun.

